# If You Had a Dime.....



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

everytime you were asked what question, you'd be a millionaire several times over!

Lately it seems every pax asks me:
"Been busy tonight?" 
Geez, cannot describe how much I hate hearing that stupid question!

Now its' your turn.
Thank you!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> If You Had a Dime.....everytime you were asked what question, you'd be a millionaire several times over! Lately it seems every pax asks me: "Been busy tonight?" Geez, cannot describe how much I hate hearing that stupid question! Now its' your turn. Thank you!


_"I have a dime, and I need to make a phone call.....you don't look busy tonight, so can you make some time to find me a phone booth?"_


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Do you like driving for Uber? I hate that one because I know that there is going to be a series of annoying personal questions to follow after that one.

I don't know nor do I understand why people get in an Uber/Lyft and immediately begin to interrogate the driver like they are a reporter gathering information for an article they are writing. Nobody ever talks to a Taxi Driver like that? Hey there Mr Mohammad how do you like driving for Yellow Cab? Hmm you don't sound like you are from here where are you from? Oh you're a long way from _____ aren't you ha ha ha. Different weather huh? How did you learn how to speak English? Do you have any kids? Are you married? What other jobs do you have? Are you busy tonight? blah blah blah.

I've begun cutting people off and directing the questions back at them to stop the madness. People seem hesitant to tell me all of their personal info. Usually after I turn the tables on them they stop with the personal annoying questions. Nobody feels like telling their life story to some stranger who is about to get dropped off in 5 minutes.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> Do you like driving for Uber? I hate that one because I know that there is going to be a series of annoying personal questions to follow after that one.
> 
> I don't know nor do I understand why people get in an Uber/Lyft and immediately begin to interrogate the driver like they are a reporter gathering information for an article they are writing. Nobody ever talks to a Taxi Driver like that? Hey there Mr Mohammad how do you like driving for Yellow Cab? Hmm you don't sound like you are from here where are you from? Oh you're a long way from _____ aren't you ha ha ha. Different weather huh? How did you learn how to speak English? Do you have any kids? Are you married? What other jobs do you have? Are you busy tonight? blah blah blah.
> 
> I've begun cutting people off and directing the questions back at them to stop the madness. People seem hesitant to tell me all of their personal info. Usually after I turn the tables on them they stop with the personal annoying questions. Nobody feels like telling their life story to some stranger who is about to get dropped off in 5 minutes.


I hear ya. Annoying as hell!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> Nobody feels like telling their life story to some stranger who is about to get dropped off in 5 minutes.


Who says you have to tell them your life story? Just make snit up.  If you're good at it, the tips increase ten-fold.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Who says you have to tell them your life story? Just make snit up.  If you're good at it, the tips increase ten-fold.


True, however not all of us are in a chatty mood, all of the time.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Who says you have to tell them your life story? Just make snit up.  If you're good at it, the tips increase ten-fold.


Exactly... Tell them you drive because you're trying to make extra cash to pay for the surgery to remove the tennis ball that your dog swallowed. Works like a charm.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

"You do this full time?"


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

So... How long have you been driving for uber? 10¢ x 2,000
Do you also drive for Lyft? 10¢ x 500
How late are you working? 10¢ X 500
Does size matter?  I only got that one time 
$ 300.05


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Does size matter?
> $ 300.05


Well?? Does it??!??


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

“How long have you lived here?”


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Well?? Does it??!??


Only people who are worried ask


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Only people who are worried ask


Not worried, just curious.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I don't mind the repetitive questions. Stuff like "how long have you been driving" is just an ice breaker and tells me they are up for chatting, which means the next 15 minutes will be much less boring.

The only thing that irks me is when they get out chanting "5 stars!" like it's something wonderful even though it's basically a participation ribbon.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> everytime you were asked what question, you'd be a millionaire several times over!
> 
> Lately it seems every pax asks me:
> "Been busy tonight?"
> ...


doesn't bother me at all,normal questions by people, there just making conversation,JMO


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

"Do you know where I can find the strippers?" - $1.00
"Do you know where I can get some weed?" - $2.00
"Do you know where I can get laid?" - $.30
"Yo, man, where the prostitutes at tonight?" - $20 tip.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

"Do you enjoy driving?"

I'm sometimes tempted to say "Not at all, it's a condition of my parole so I have no choice" and see some reactions.


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> So... How long have you been driving for uber? 10¢ x 2,000
> Do you also drive for Lyft? 10¢ x 500
> How late are you working? 10¢ X 500
> Does size matter?  I only got that one time
> $ 300.05


Why only 5 cents net revenues for the last one; did pax let you demonstrate for a nickel or something?



daave1 said:


> View attachment 226492
> 
> Exactly... Tell them you drive because you're trying to make extra cash to pay for the surgery to remove the tennis ball that your dog swallowed. Works like a charm.


Shit. stock images from the internet to backup your sob stories.... That is the tip machine you hear starting to warm up.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Who says you have to tell them your life story? Just make snit up.  If you're good at it, the tips increase ten-fold.


Yeah, that's it.

Today you are a defrocked priest. Tomorrow a de-registered doctor, the following day a sacked warden from a women's prison. God, you can have so much fun with pax and I don't know how many times I am crying with tears of laughter after finishing a trip and they are just absolutely gobsmacked with the story they have just heard. And I get paid for this. 

.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

"Where should we eat while we're here?"

Not a big deal to answer when in my small territory but FFS I hate it when I'm in the big cities, especially when dropping off at expensive DT hotels.

Finally told a couple the other day,"you won't find me eating anywhere around here, I'll be at the burger shack on the Eastside getting a combo basket for $6".


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

MHR said:


> "Where should we eat while we're here?"
> 
> Not a big deal to answer when in my small territory but FFS I hate it when I'm in the big cities, especially when dropping off at expensive DT hotels.
> 
> Finally told a couple the other day,"you won't find me eating anywhere around here, I'll be at the burger shack on the Eastside getting a combo basket for $6".


I tell people a variant of this, a bit more subtle. Something like "I don't usually get a chance to hang out downtown (the last date my wife and I went on was in August), but I've heard X Y and Z are good places to eat."


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

MHR said:


> "Where should we eat while we're here?"
> 
> Not a big deal to answer when in my small territory but FFS I hate it when I'm in the big cities, especially when dropping off at expensive DT hotels.
> 
> Finally told a couple the other day,"you won't find me eating anywhere around here, I'll be at the burger shack on the Eastside getting a combo basket for $6".


it is kinda hilarious to realize all the fancy restaurant recs I give out DT to questioning PAX are places I've never actually eaten at myself...


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> everytime you were asked what question, you'd be a millionaire several times over!
> 
> Lately it seems every pax asks me:
> "Been busy tonight?"
> ...


That question is annoying, but they are just trying to be friendly.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> everytime you were asked what question, you'd be a millionaire several times over!
> 
> Lately it seems every pax asks me:
> "Been busy tonight?"
> ...


If I had a dime for every one of your posts I'd have $199.60


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

June132017 said:


> That question is annoying, but they are just trying to be friendly.


True, however why be like the rest of the sheep?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> True, however why be like the rest of the sheep?


Cha ching
$199.70


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

If I had a time
Uber would help me turn it
Into a nickle


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

If I had a dime...
"I'll tip ya in the app, bro!"
"Other drivers do/allow it!"
"You won't get a ticket!"


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Uber drivers make pretty good money huh? "Yeah, I'm getting $3.19 for the past 40 minutes alone!" I really don't mind though because then they usually look at their money and tip 5 or any singles they have.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> "Yo, man, where the prostitutes at tonight?"


Driver's response*:* _"What do you need a prostitute for? Doesn't it give you satisfaction to know that you are already screwing an Uber driver?"_


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

DocT said:


> If I had a dime...
> "I'll tip ya in the app, bro!"
> "Other drivers do/allow it!"
> "You won't get a ticket!"


Questions, not statements please


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

There are so many;

Have you been busy?
How long have you been out tonight?
How long have you been driving Uber?
Do you like it?
Are you from here?
Where are you from?
Do you do this full time?
Where else do you work?
Where do you live?
Do you drive for both Uber and Lyft?
What's the weather going to be like tomorrow?

Oddly enough, these are questions that I hear annoy other drivers, but am rarely asked myself;
Do you have an AUX/USB/charger cord I can use (I offer a charger, nothing else)?
Can you stop at a drive through/store?
Can you turn the radio music to "x" station/channel?
Can you crank up the volume?
Can you wait a minute? My friend is in the bathroom/settling the tab/on their way down.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> Questions, not statements please


Feels like the Jeopardy Game Show...

"Can I tip you in the app?"
"Can I take 5 people with me?"
"Doesn't other Uber drivers allow/do it?"
"You'll get a ticket?"


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Where are you?
Why are you taking so long?
Was that you that just passed us?
Are you coming to get me?

Eeriely similar to the questions my family ask all the time.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> So... How long have you been driving for uber? 10¢ x 2,000
> Do you also drive for Lyft? 10¢ x 500
> How late are you working? 10¢ X 500
> Does size matter?  I only got that one time
> $ 300.05


Well does it matter??



upyouruber said:


> everytime you were asked what question, you'd be a millionaire several times over!
> 
> Lately it seems every pax asks me:
> "Been busy tonight?"
> ...


So how do you like doing Uber?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> Well does it matter??
> 
> So how do you like doing Uber?


One of these days I'll crack and just blurt out: "A lot more if riders would stop asking stupid 'effin questions!"


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> One of these days I'll crack and just blurt out: "A lot more if riders would stop asking stupid 'effin questions!"


You're going to have to start dealing with all of these tourists from South Korea pretty soon.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> You're going to have to start dealing with all of these tourists from South Korea pretty soon.


I am awaiting further instructions from the Dear Leader regarding this issue.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

MHR said:


> Where are you?
> Why are you taking so long?
> Was that you that just passed us?
> Are you coming to get me?
> ...


Hahaha  !!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> I am awaiting further instructions from the Dear Leader regarding this issue.


$200.70 
This is more profitable at Uber...


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

Most of the questions are normal but lightly condescending


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

macinmn said:


> Why only 5 cents net revenues for the last one; did pax let you demonstrate for a nickel or something?
> 
> Shit. stock images from the internet to backup your sob stories.... That is the tip machine you hear starting to warm up.


Haha  my math skills are no reflection on my driving skills!


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

RynoHawk said:


> There are so many;
> 
> Have you been busy?
> How long have you been out tonight?
> ...


This pretty much sums it up for me.


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

Variant on the driving for both Uber and Lyft question.

“How do you get away with it?”

I start the conspiracy... “You DO know they’re both owned by the same person, don’t you?”


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> everytime you were asked what question, you'd be a millionaire several times over!
> 
> Lately it seems every pax asks me:
> "Been busy tonight?"
> ...


Do you usually work this area?

Yeah numbnuts, I stay ONLY in this area and when I get a ride that takes me elsewhere I just deadmile right back to this area.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Congrats on your featured thread, upyouruber ! Wow, what a guy!!!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Can you come back in an hour to pick me up?
(Yeah, right- just what I wanted is your cheap ass for another short $6 ride with no tip)

Can I give you $50 cash instead of using the app, my phone is dead?
(Nope. Probably your cheap ass didn’t want to pay the 5.4x surge. I’d rather have the insured trip on the app and make my $160)


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> everytime you were asked what question, you'd be a millionaire several times over!
> 
> Lately it seems every pax asks me:
> "Been busy tonight?"
> ...


The idea of Uber/Lyft is to provide a more friendly, honest and enjoyable alternative to cabs. The more questions asked and answered...the more friendly the trip...the more friendly the trip the better chance that the rider will stick with the brand. Thus more rides for us.

Conversation/questions also divert the riders attention away from the little things that can happen on a trip..... Bad Nav from Uber, yellow light, quick stop etc.

If the rider likes you....the 5 star is a given as well as a tip.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> everytime you were asked what question,


Can we call you when we need to go home?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Also, what's the furthest you've driven?
What kind of gas mileage do you get?
Do you have a real job too?
What's your most horrible uber experience?
Why are you out so late?
Has anyone ever vomited in your car?


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

For you cableguy....anytime.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

About half a dozen times: “Can you pick us up at the airport when we get back from our vacation?”


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Also, what's the furthest you've driven?
> What kind of gas mileage do you get?
> Do you have a real job too?
> What's your most horrible uber experience?
> ...


UBER SKI-trips 2 hours each way

MPG...23/25 (full size SUV)

Retired

Hood rat with a lead pipe. Nothing happened but had to stop to introduce him to a cop. End O trip for that bad boy.

Love the cocktail crowd. Fun...funny...great tips.

NO. out of 6535 tips. Have had my fair share of it outside my car and a few on the side.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Ziggy said:


> Can you come back in an hour to pick me up?
> (Yeah, right- just what I wanted is your cheap ass for another short $6 ride with no tip)


Sure! If I'm still in the area. 


Ziggy said:


> Can I give you $50 cash instead of using the app, my phone is dead?
> (Nope. Probably your cheap ass didn't want to pay the 5.4x surge. I'd rather have the insured trip on the app and make my $160)


Remind us to have the riders sign the waiver first.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> Remind us to have the riders sign the waiver first.


The waiver won't stand up in court, at least not in Texas - because we have a statewide TNC law that requires all trips to be app matched (courtesy of Uber bribes to state lawmakers).


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> Usually after I turn the tables on them they stop with the personal annoying questions. Nobody feels like telling their life story to some stranger who is about to get dropped off in 5 minutes.


You've got the right strategy to end the interrogations as long as there's no perception of aggression from the pax.

It can get a little annoying answering the same questions over and over during a shift. There's another driver in our market who makes a game of it and tells pax lies about everything to entertain himself.

I have a handful of personal amusing anecdotes that I work into my answers and that tends to switch the focus off of uber, or lyft and driving to the amusing vagaries of life.

As for your last observation I've noted the opposite. Pax will tell you, well at least me, the most personal of things occupying their thoughts. Things there's no way I would ever share with family or friends, and I guess they do it mostly because as the driver, I'm a safe bet as an emotional dump since the odds of them seeing me again are pretty small, though it does happen that I'll see some later. Gets real awkward too when they've promised to tip in the app and they didn't. If pax perceive you as an active listener they do tend to open up with a lot of personal stuff.

While that does get them out of interrogation mode I imagine that would be pretty uncomfortable for a lot of drivers.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Ziggy said:


> The waiver won't stand up in court, at least not in Texas - because we have a statewide TNC law that requires all trips to be app matched (courtesy of Uber bribes to state lawmakers).


Used to do it between Austin and DFW, Never have any problems. Certainly never imagine a rideshare activities could be held up as a technology company either. Well, It's not for profit either. Pure ride share. As a matter of fact, I just asked someone give me a ride from SSA office to the city hall. Free ride, no tips, off app. Just old fashioned ride share of good old days in America I remember. Driver is a 79 years old gentleman in a Ford CV or Lincoln/Merccury that I can't tell for sure.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> How late are you working? 10¢ X 500


I don't get that one very often but surprisingly I get this one a lot, like a lot a lot:

Question: "How long have you been driving?"
Answer: 15,000 years, 10 days, 23 hours, and 13 minutes, yeah I started when it was Pterodactyl Transport Services Unlimited.

Response: "No I meant today"
Answer: Oh, you're my first ride for the day, for realzies.



MHR said:


> Finally told a couple the other day,"you won't find me eating anywhere around here, I'll be at the burger shack on the Eastside getting a combo basket for $6".


Oh how the tourist love that local schtick. And they'll go out of their way to hit that combo basket up if you present it the right way.

I act like a tour guide on airport runs from the airport to the city, and as a trip wrap up coach on runs from the city to the airport.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

There is a small but growing movement in CO to launch a "shared car" program. Here is what I know thus far:

> A group of drivers that own thier cars get together with Frequent riders. 
> Each rider has a contractual equity ownership in each of the cars. (Control of the car is still born to the driver)
> A commercial insurance policy is taken out on the group of cars. Not a rideshare policy, rather a commercial use policy similar to a company car used by several employees.
> Each rider pays a small upfront fee to join. 
> The trip fees are based on a percentage of operating costs including insurance, upkeep, gas for the trip and a fair fee to the driver.
> Trips can either be pre booked or on demand.

Since each rider has an equity interest in the car they are riding in, similar to a coop, all the govt oversight goes away. 

This is all I know at this point. What does everyone think? Can it be done?


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> There is a small but growing movement in CO to launch a "shared car" program. Here is what I know thus far:
> 
> > A group of drivers that own thier cars get together with Frequent riders.
> > Each rider has a contractual equity ownership in each of the cars. (Control of the car is still born to the driver)
> ...


Where is the link to this "growing movement"?

I see several problems with this scheme, starting with the fact that nobody is going to "pay a small upfront fee to join".
And no one wants to complicate their lives with "a contractual equity ownership in each of the cars".
Who gets to decide what is "a fair fee to the driver"?
"Trips can either be pre booked or on demand" - who says so? 
The local authorities have clear distinctions between on-demand and pre-arranged ride services.

I am curious to know more details - please post a link.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Do you usually work this area?
> 
> Yeah numbnuts, I stay ONLY in this area and when I get a ride that takes me elsewhere I just deadmile right back to this area.


Oh yeah i hate that question.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

SuperStar3000 said:


> Where is the link to this "growing movement"?
> 
> I see several problems with this scheme, starting with the fact that nobody is going to "pay a small upfront fee to join".
> And no one wants to complicate their lives with "a contractual equity ownership in each of the cars".
> ...


I am curious too. I cannot find a link. I heard about it from a group of riders. They said that a small group of riders/drivers aee working on it. Could be all pie-in-the-sky. Who knows.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I am curious too. I cannot find a link. I heard about it from a group of riders. They said that a small group of riders/drivers aee working on it. Could be all pie-in-the-sky. Who knows.


That small group of riders is probably 2 guys.


----------



## to vono (Feb 3, 2016)

How late are you working tonight?

{why?? do you Desire to hang out, or date me later...lolz}

and Seriously-- would anyone Ever ask a cabbie this?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

to vono said:


> How late are you working tonight?
> 
> {why?? do you Desire to hang out, or date me later...lolz}
> 
> and Seriously-- would anyone Ever ask a cabbie this?


Uber drivers are much more attractive than taxi drivers. But that's still not saying much.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

to vono said:


> How late are you working tonight?
> 
> {why?? do you Desire to hang out, or date me later...lolz}
> 
> and Seriously-- would anyone Ever ask a cabbie this?


I get that question from all kinds of people including bearded old guys with neck tattoos.

They're just creating small talk


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

pomegranite112 said:


> I get that question from all kinds of people including bearded old guys with neck tattoos.
> 
> They're just creating small talk


There is a disconnect between what the pax Think about how well we are doing and reality.

The pax Think "well, I use uber, all my friends use Uber. Uber is hot. These drivers must be making good money."

The reality of course is too many ants kill pay


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> *I heard about it from a group of riders.*


Ahh - Ok, now I see... was it actually a "group of riders", or was it a couple of individual riders who you consider to represent a group?

You seem to have a lot of the finer details of the scheme nailed down, so there must be something of susbstance out there that we can refer to for more information... unless whole the silly idea was just made up.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> True, however not all of us are in a chatty mood, all of the time.


Agreed.

And heaven forbid you had a sh!tty day and don't feel like chatting for $3.75.

https://i.makeagif.com/media/2-11-2016/ZKNB5k.gif









This is what happens when you don't feel like talking about:

How do you like driving for Uber/Lyft?
Which is better, Uber or Lyft?
Who pays better?
How much do you make?
How many hours you work?
How long you been driving?
What time will you drive until?
Has anyone ever...
thrown up in your car?
pissed themselves?
tried to fight you?
hit you?
hit on you?
annoyed you with incessant, mindless questions you've been asked 5,000 times before?
etc...

Don't want to deal with this, then this happens...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/flagged.255623/#post-3866415


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Congrats on your featured thread, upyouruber ! Wow, what a guy!!!


I try! 



MadTownUberD said:


> Congrats on your featured thread, upyouruber ! Wow, what a guy!!!


Wait a minute? Don't I win something for having a featured thread? Ca$h? Trophy? Medal? Bitcoin?....Something? Anything?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> everytime you were asked what question, you'd be a millionaire several times over!
> 
> Lately it seems every pax asks me:
> "Been busy tonight?"
> ...


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> Wait a minute? Don't I win something for having a featured thread? Ca$h? Trophy? Medal? Bitcoin?....Something? Anything?


Did you get forum points? I noticed there's a points section whenever I'm on the Forums Homepage. It's got a number there. I wonder if your points just went up because I have absolutely no clue what that points number is for, but it would be nice to think you got like a bazillion points for that.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

"No i'm having a %(^** day"

"Terrible luck with lots of short fares and no-shows. But i hope YOUR day is going much better than mine"

If you can say that without sounding like an A-hole or being a jerk to the passenger it generally gets you better tips (it won't make a tip come out of nowhere but it IMPROVES the tips you do get)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> everytime you were asked what question, you'd be a millionaire several times over!
> 
> Lately it seems every pax asks me:
> "Been busy tonight?"
> ...


Just THINK what a Dime a minute
Dime a mile rate increase could do for us !

" NO NEED TO TIP "!

" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY "!



upyouruber said:


> everytime you were asked what question, you'd be a millionaire several times over!
> 
> Lately it seems every pax asks me:
> "Been busy tonight?"
> ...


" FLYING CARS "!


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

"Busy tonight?" lol easily $30-40 extra a month.

"How long have you been working?" You mean tonight or in general lol.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

tryingforthat5star said:


> "Busy tonight?" lol easily $30-40 extra a month.
> 
> "How long have you been working?" You mean tonight or in general lol.


Lately my reply, in a very sad tone is, "not at all". Seems to have illicited a tip or two out of sympathy


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

"_What's a nice driver like you... doing in a rideshare like this?!_" 

Hold on, let me go find that dime... oh never mind, it's my own dime.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

is this your full time job?
any phone call or text
got aux cable?
we need to make a stop.
get in and immediately make a phone call and talk the whole time in a foreign language.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> Did you get forum points? I noticed there's a points section whenever I'm on the Forums Homepage. It's got a number there. I wonder if your points just went up because I have absolutely no clue what that points number is for, but it would be nice to think you got like a bazillion points for that.


Yeah, what are those points good for? Can I trade them for a badge for good music? I never play any music.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> So... How long have you been driving for uber? 10¢ x 2,000
> Do you also drive for Lyft? 10¢ x 500
> How late are you working? 10¢ X 500
> Does size matter?  I only got that one time
> $ 300.05


Yes, it matters.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

‘Been driving for a while tonight?’
‘ About 21 hours. Not my record by any means though. I was just about to call it but I got your ping and figured F IT.. whats one more ride?’


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Cou-ber said:


> Yes, it matters.


You hear that, Rakos? Sorry, your out!


----------



## Crawtigers (Aug 25, 2016)

Were you here fr Katrina?


----------



## AMP (Apr 4, 2018)

Bravo. Loved this one. DITTO to all the above. I'm in the process of writing to one of those Diploma Mills and getting my PhD in Psychology. I'm going to use my driving for Lyft and Uber as on the job training. Then I'm going to open a office and charge $200.00 an hour. Then Uber and Lyft can keep their dime.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I usually change conversation to shrimp.You can barbecue it, boil it, broil it, bake it, saute it. Dey's uh, shrimp-kabobs, shrimp creole, shrimp gumbo. Pan fried, deep fried, stir-fried. There's pineapple shrimp, lemon shrimp, coconut shrimp, pepper shrimp, shrimp soup, shrimp stew, shrimp salad, shrimp and potatoes, shrimp burger, shrimp sandwich.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

7Miles said:


> I usually change conversation to shrimp.You can barbecue it, boil it, broil it, bake it, saute it. Dey's uh, shrimp-kabobs, shrimp creole, shrimp gumbo. Pan fried, deep fried, stir-fried. There's pineapple shrimp, lemon shrimp, coconut shrimp, pepper shrimp, shrimp soup, shrimp stew, shrimp salad, shrimp and potatoes, shrimp burger, shrimp sandwich.


You can also use it for bait!


----------



## OliviaD42TN (May 5, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> everytime you were asked what question, you'd be a millionaire several times over!
> 
> Lately it seems every pax asks me:
> "Been busy tonight?"
> ...


Yea i know.. I started telling them not really I only made lije $56.00 last night 5 hours.. And the creepy drunk man that complained and the ride was only $3 & no tip plus he broke my shocks & sloppy drunk slobbered spit on me ..gross


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Not worried, just curious.


Nope (be careful of what you ask for, because if I had a beer or two on board, I'd give you the scientific explanation) (by scientific, I mean from personal experience).


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

If I had a dime, I'd be the richest Uber driver.










upyouruber said:


> everytime you were asked what question, you'd be a millionaire several times over!
> 
> Lately it seems every pax asks me:
> "Been busy tonight?"
> ...


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

Am I being recorded?
How do you like your (insert car make & model)?
Why do you have barf bags back here?


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> "Do you know where I can find the strippers?" - $1.00
> "Do you know where I can get some weed?" - $2.00
> "Do you know where I can get laid?" - $.30
> "Yo, man, where the prostitutes at tonight?" - $20 tip.


I was told by a pax or two that I should SELL weed out of my Uber car. LOL


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

DocT said:


> If I had a dime...
> "I'll tip ya in the app, bro!"
> "Other drivers do/allow it!"
> "You won't get a ticket!"


Three really popular ones that would make us rich!



pomegranite112 said:


> Oh yeah i hate that question.


I got that one the other day for the umpteenth time. Where do you usually drive? 
Pretty much wherever the last ride took me to.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Cou-ber said:


> Yes, it matters.


Well since size DOES matter, 
PM me Baby ! 
Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

"Are you my uber?"
Like, ***** I don't know. I can tell you one thing though, if you had a giant metal plate on your ass with 6 or 7 characters on it that showed up in my app I wouldn't be asking you such a dumbass question.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Shynrix said:


> "Are you my uber?"
> Like, ***** I don't know. I can tell you one thing though, if you had a giant metal plate on your ass with 6 or 7 characters on it that showed up in my app I wouldn't be asking you such a dumbass question.


Yup, priceless stupid question!


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> everytime you were asked what question, you'd be a millionaire several times over!
> 
> Lately it seems every pax asks me:
> "Been busy tonight?"
> ...


Smokin' hot 24 yr old girl asks me at 730am "Do you mind if I change my clothes?" = well...you do the math!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Steelersnut said:


> Smokin' hot 24 yr old girl asks me at 730am "Do you mind if I change my clothes?" = well...you do the math!


Pics or it did'nt happen


----------



## Duber12 (Dec 18, 2015)

Q: How long have you been driving for Uber?
A: Since I got out of rehab on Monday.


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

"Oh this is a stick-shift?"


No, I had the dealer put that in extra because I like playing with gearboxes while I'm driving.

One guy actually said "ohhh cool."


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

DevilShoez said:


> "Oh this is a stick-shift?"
> 
> No, I had the dealer put that in extra because I like playing with gearboxes while I'm driving.
> 
> One guy actually said "ohhh cool."


Lol nice. I get that a lot too because my only Uber cars are standard trannies. Some people are in awe, like Pacific Islanders when Europeans bring the fire sticks or ewoks when c-3po is lifted up on the throne.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

LOL! I've done this!



Uber's Guber said:


> Who says you have to tell them your life story? Just make snit up.  If you're good at it, the tips increase ten-fold.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Who says you have to tell them your life story? Just make snit up.  If you're good at it, the tips increase ten-fold.


exactly lol, you only have to master 10 or so questions like a job interview and have a few entertaining stories to go.

But I guess it's easier to just listen to music and complain when they don't tip lol.

To anyone who has never taken an uber as a rider, take some rides and look at your competition and think, can I not put some thought into some clever, funny or job interview type answers to get some tips for the same questions you get all the time?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

upyouruber said:


> everytime you were asked what question, you'd be a millionaire several times over!
> 
> Lately it seems every pax asks me:
> "Been busy tonight?"
> ...


I always say "Nope, too many drivers. I waited 40 minutes for this trip."
That brings up a discussion of earnings, tipping, up front pricing screwing both of us, etc.



Cou-ber said:


> Yes, it matters.


+1


----------



## pghuberaudi (Jan 4, 2018)

The one that I hate is "So, how much do you make doing this?" I had a ****** ask me that this past Saturday and I was like "on a good day I'll walk away with $100 including tips. So, what do you do?" He tells me what he does. I quickly ask "How much do you make?" He starts stuttering and fumbling over his words. I say, "Just kidding. That's a really rude question to ask, sorry." He starts to say "It's oka....." Then awkward silence as he realizes what just happened. 

I don't worry about making him feel awkward and not tipping because it's those people, who treat drivers like they're not real people and ask them questions they would NEVER ask anyone else they just met, that never consider to tip. Because why would they? I'm just a dumb uber driver. 


Then I pick up a guy and we do some small talk and as he gets out he throws me a twenty and says "Here man. I'm grateful you guys are putting in the miles out here. You put up with a lot of crap!"


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> That small group of riders is probably 2 guys.


The conversation was with 3 riders from a private equity group.


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> everytime you were asked what question, you'd be a millionaire several times over!
> 
> Lately it seems every pax asks me:
> "Been busy tonight?"
> ...


Okay, had a good one today. "How long to our destination"? I say "judging by app 12 mins". She starts google GPS with speaker on. I take slightly different route that is faster. My route takes us on highway in Pittsburgh for just a couple miles. She immediately asks why I'm taking highway. Then she makes call to 911 or Uber, not sure which and tells them "I don't feel comfortable with my Uber ride. He is taking different route (routes pretty much run parallel). She stays on phone whole time to Hampton Inn with whomever. I can hear guy's very concerned voice asking repeatedly "where are you now"? Which she keeps telling him when I tell her street names. We get to Hampton in 9 mins. Beat Uber GPS by 3 mins. As she hangs up cell she says "this is for you" and hands me $5. I don't say a word and proceed to 1 star the living hell out of her! Classic!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Steelersnut said:


> Okay, had a good one today. "How long to our destination"? I say "judging by app 12 mins". She starts google GPS with speaker on. I take slightly different route that is faster. My route takes us on highway in Pittsburgh for just a couple miles. She immediately asks why I'm taking highway. Then she makes call to 911 or Uber, not sure which and tells them "I don't feel comfortable with my Uber ride. He is taking different route (routes pretty much run parallel). She stays on phone whole time to Hampton Inn with whomever. I can hear guy's very concerned voice asking repeatedly "where are you now"? Which she keeps telling him when I tell her street names. We get to Hampton in 9 mins. Beat Uber GPS by 3 mins. As she hangs up cell she says "this is for you" and hands me $5. I don't say a word and proceed to 1 star the living hell out of her! Classic!


If anyone ever said they didn't feel comfortable in my car I would ask them to make themselves comfortable outside.



Steelersnut said:


> She immediately asks why I'm taking highway


What was your response?


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> If anyone ever said they didn't feel comfortable in my car I would ask them to make themselves comfortable outside.
> 
> What was your response?


I thought about dumpin em but was on highway. Besides, wanted to make her feel like idiot in front of her 2 daughters. My response was "this way is faster".

What's interesting is she was from West Africa and obviously had just started to use Uber. 5 stars on ride request. In the last week I have debated not excepting 5 stars anymore. Gotta stick with my gut. 5 stars can go either way!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Shynrix said:


> "Are you my uber?"
> Like, ***** I don't know. I can tell you one thing though, if you had a giant metal plate on your ass with 6 or 7 characters on it that showed up in my app I wouldn't be asking you such a dumbass question.


When asked that question I usually reply either:
"Is your name Xander?" or "Is your name Bertha?"


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

NoPooPool said:


> I was told by a pax or two that I should SELL weed out of my Uber car. LOL


They said I would make a killing.


----------



## Highland Hauler (May 1, 2018)

I don't mind questions. It's all good.


----------



## Duber12 (Dec 18, 2015)

DevilShoez said:


> "Oh this is a stick-shift?"
> 
> 
> > Stick Shift: A device to stop Millennials from stealing your car.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Highland Hauler said:


> I don't mind questions. It's all good.


Ok, get back to me in a few months or so!


----------



## Highland Hauler (May 1, 2018)

If i couldn't handle that i wouldn't do this kind of work. It's true there are times when some of the questions get old, but i give them a witty answer and sort of spin the convo whichever direction i find most interesting.
"How long you been driving for Uber?"
"About a month and a half."
"You like it so far?"
"Yeah it's worth it for me because my health restricts the types of jobs i can take and I'm the sole breadwinner for my family of nine."
"Nine? Wow."
"Including myself, of course. I have to work two jobs to fill in all the gaps. It isn't easy supporting a big family off less than $40,000 a year."
-silence-

And the crazy thing is, i don't have to make it up. It's all true.


----------



## uberdave2015 (May 8, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Who says you have to tell them your life story? Just make snit up.  If you're good at it, the tips increase ten-fold.


I totally agree. Normally within 2-3 minutes I have an idea of what the pax is all about and by the time I drop them they are usually amazed at how everything that I have said relates to their life experiences. Lot of compliments, 5 stars and tips.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Highland Hauler said:


> If i couldn't handle that i wouldn't do this kind of work. It's true there are times when some of the questions get old, but i give them a witty answer and sort of spin the convo whichever direction i find most interesting.
> "How long you been driving for Uber?"
> "About a month and a half."
> "You like it so far?"
> ...


Your still a rookie. Give it time.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Highland Hauler said:


> "Including myself, of course. I have to work two jobs to fill in all the gaps. It isn't easy supporting a b̶i̶g̶ family o̶f̶f̶ ̶l̶e̶s̶s̶ ̶t̶h̶a̶n̶ ̶$̶4̶0̶,̶0̶0̶0̶ ̶a̶ ̶y̶e̶a̶r̶.̶ on what uber pays us."


Fixed that for you.

Include that and you'll not only get silence but for a socially conscious rider the dawning realization they're participating in your exploitation, along with the strong urge to tip to make it right just this one time, because they'll surely forget about that sense of guilt by the time they're in need of their next ride.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

looking at my pre-stuffed tip jar,

"how long have you been driving today?"


----------



## Highland Hauler (May 1, 2018)

No I'm not going to lie to them. I make almost $30,000 off my other job and Uber admittedly won't net me more than about $10000 for the year if i keep my current pace. So that's less than $40,000. Poor pax rarely tip anyway. Middle class are primary tippers. Rich rarely tip in my market. Nobody tips a jerk. Only consistent hope for tips is to be positive and tactful as you gently let the real true facts out. If they think you're resentful they won't tip and probably won't give a good rating.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> everytime you were asked what question, you'd be a millionaire several times over!
> 
> Lately it seems every pax asks me:
> "Been busy tonight?"
> ...


Some variation of "Aren't you going to be sad when you have to give her to the disabled person?" or "When do you have to give her to a disabled person" or "She's for you?!?" (talking about Taos, my service dog, who is also my avatar).. People can't seem to get their heads around the fact that *I* am the disabled person that she's for. Which usually leads to the whole "but you don't look Autistic" statement (what exactly does "Autistic" look like anyway?).


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I've learned to keep my can of Rockstar hidden. It dramatically cuts down on the (raised eyebrows) questions;
"So.....you just starting your shift?"
"Been driving long tonight?"
"Are you going to work all night?"
"Is this your only job?" 
"Do you drive for Lyft too?"
"So how often/ How many hours do you normally work?"

I'm not saying pax don't ask these questions anyways, but they ask them a great deal less if I don't have any signs of coffee cups, a thermos, or any caffeine laden foods or drink visible.

Also I've noticed signs of caffeine drinks make pax more likely to back seat drive or point out stuff you already see like that enormous bright dayglo lime green garbage truck stopped ahead. Also, I've noticed the only 2 times I've ever had a "safety" issue reported, it was the same nights I had forgotten to take my empty Rockstar can out of sight, and pax had commented on it. 

(Points to empty can in console) "Been driving long?"


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I've learned to keep my can of Rockstar hidden. It dramatically cuts down on the (raised eyebrows) questions;
> "So.....you just starting your shift?"
> "Been driving long tonight?"
> "Are you going to work all night?"
> ...


Lol


----------



## Highland Hauler (May 1, 2018)

Some people got in my van the other night late and a lady goes, "Good night" and i said whoa, you going to sleep? She goes "no" and i go, "Good, me either." She's like, "you better not, you're the driver." I go "right....." And she can tell I'm still confused, so i say, "you said good night, so i didn't know who you meant was going to sleep. She LOL's and said, "no, i was asking if you've had a good night so far." Oh. Um. Yeah, no, well, getting better i reckon.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Highland Hauler said:


> Some people got in my van the other night late and a lady goes, "Good night" and i said whoa, you going to sleep? She goes "no" and i go, "Good, me either." She's like, "you better not, you're the driver." I go "right....." And she can tell I'm still confused, so i say, "you said good night, so i didn't know who you meant was going to sleep. She LOL's and said, "no, i was asking if you've had a good night so far." Oh. Um. Yeah, no, well, getting better i reckon.


Excellent work. A little bit of sass mixed in with business. I like it.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> everytime you were asked what question, you'd be a millionaire several times over!
> 
> Lately it seems every pax asks me:
> "Been busy tonight?"
> ...


I really don't mind the questions. Being a woman of small stature, I'm constantly asked if it's safe. And I launch into a diatribe of all the weapons I have stashed within reach (mostly lies.)

For the most part, though, it's pleasant conversation. And I've learned a lot from pax. Different perspectives get me out of my bubble.


----------

